# [ODMP] United States Department of the Interior - Fish and Wildlife Service, U.S. Government ~ Decem



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

A Special Agent with the United States Department of the Interior - Fish and Wildlife Service was killed in the line of duty on December 8, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18151*


----------

